# Barnett slingshot wrist bands



## web365ster (2 mo ago)

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction...

Where can I purchase replacement wrist bands? My son has a Barrett slingshot and his wristband broke today. I went to their website but didn't see any. The slingshot didn't cost much but I hate to buy a new one when I have one already.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

If it's just the plastic piece I've never seen one sold separately. I've seen them out of Paracord and scrap leather, nylon straps, etc...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, make a new one out of paracord and fill the gap for comfort, it's way better then the plastic, safe and very comfortable. Here's what I did on my Marksman. For the Barnett, grab some red radiator heater tubing to go from one side to the other, clamp it on, then wrap it completely with paracord.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

There is a design for one on Thingiverse, if you have a printer you can download it and print one. TPU would be best.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

The strap on my Barnett Cobra is broken too. I plan to replace it with leather....eventually.


----------

